# Great Ski Deals



## dlague (Jul 13, 2016)

A thread to post great deals that you all find.  

I recently scored a great deal for my son.  I got new 2015 Volkl One skis 116 underfoot length 166 with Tyrolia AAAtack 13 bindings for $260 at skiessentials.com.  In addition, they are mounting the bindings for free and free shipping.

http://www.skiessentials.com/catalo...-one-blue-skis-w--tyrolia-attack-13-bindings/


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2016)

Not to plug another ski forum, but ski essentials has weekly deal on Pugksi. As do a few other ski shops.


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Not to plug another ski forum, but ski essentials has weekly deal on Pugksi. As do a few other ski shops.



Interesting!  Skiessentials.com is doing a 20% off all Volkl products and if you get a package with a Volkl Ski the it is 20% the whole package even already discounted deal.  Which is what we got.  Discount applied at checkout.  My guess is they probably go to forums like Pugski and present those savings.


----------



## mishka (Jul 16, 2016)

166 on reverse camber/full rocker skis sounds  short


----------



## dlague (Jul 16, 2016)

mishka said:


> 166 on reverse camber/full rocker skis sounds  short



For me absolutely - for my son they are longer than he is tall.  He is also thin.  He is growing so this might be a one year deal and then they become my wife's skis.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> For me absolutely - for my son they are longer than he is tall.  He is also thin.  He is growing so this might be a one year deal and then they become my wife's skis.



How do they deal with binding mounting ? Do they ask for boot length mm and leave final adjustments up to you....Toe/heel?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> How do they deal with binding mounting ? Do they ask for boot length mm and leave final adjustments up to you....Toe/heel?


http://www.skiessentials.com/contact/


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.skiessentials.com/contact/



Just curious but not enough to contact them . Could be lengthy depending on midsole fore / aft preference .


----------



## dlague (Jul 17, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> How do they deal with binding mounting ? Do they ask for boot length mm and leave final adjustments up to you....Toe/heel?



Yes but you can give additional details on the order for position preferences and weight height and type of skier.


----------

